# It



## AlexRuger (Sep 10, 2017)

Hats off to Ben Wallfisch and his team. What a perfectly off-kilter, meandering-in-a-good-way, never-resolving theme. Pushes all the right buttons for me, touches on the past just enough to underline the nostalgia in the film whilst still remaining modern and relevant, and is beautifully orchestrated and mixed. 

In a word: "refreshing."


----------



## patrick76 (Sep 11, 2017)

I heard this made over $120 million at the box office over the weekend. I am looking forward to seeing it, but am trying not to get my hopes up. It seems like with Stephen King movies they are either great or... bad. 

Glad you liked the score, that is a good sign. I haven't listened to it yet because I'd like to see the film first. Am not really familiar with Ben Wallfisch so I'm looking forward to checking out his work.


----------



## AlexRuger (Sep 11, 2017)

It's an awesome movie. I really have no complaints, and that's rare. Go see it!


----------



## Replicant (Sep 16, 2017)

Outside of the classic monster films, I'm really not a horror fan; the original "IT" was pretty ridiculous and the book was seriously messed up...more so, when you consider it was dedicated to his wife and kids.

But I have been listening to the score and it is awesome. Pretty rare to stuff like that in a horror film, honestly.

Most of that genre tends to be drones, ambience and scary noises. =/


----------



## karelpsota (Sep 17, 2017)

10/10. Go see IT.

Sound design wise: a bit too much Damage impacts and clusters from Rise & Hit... but I'm willing to forget all that because Pennywise has the coolest Braaam in the game.


----------



## J-M (Sep 17, 2017)

patrick76 said:


> I heard this made over $120 million at the box office over the weekend. I am looking forward to seeing it, but am trying not to get my hopes up. It seems like with Stephen King movies they are either great or... bad.



Right? I just finished the Mist series and it was terrible, the movie version and the Shining are the only decent SK films I remember seeing...


----------



## patrick76 (Sep 17, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> Right? I just finished the Mist series and it was terrible, the movie version and the Shining are the only decent SK films I remember seeing...


There's a bunch more good ones - The Shawshank Redemption, Stand by Me, 1408... I won't go into the bad ones


----------



## J-M (Sep 17, 2017)

patrick76 said:


> There's a bunch more good ones - The Shawshank Redemption, Stand by Me, 1408... I won't go into the bad ones



I completely forgot about those! The 11/22/63 series wasn't bad either...


----------

